

Show HN: Klippie - klip klip klip - kandarp_dave
http://klippie.com

======
kandarp_dave
After a pretty good start with my previous website that [still] helps people
save parts of website, I thought about taking that idea further. One of the
reasons was that being a programmer, I wanted to save code without losing any
formatting - like, finding something super important on Stack Overflow, and
wanting to keep it for reference. So, I built Klippie. It helps you "klip"
parts of websites without losing any formatting.

Here's an exmaple of Java's modifiers:
<http://klippie.com/klip.php?klipID=166> Another one is Facebook's PHP SDK
from GitHub: <http://klippie.com/klip.php?klipID=157> While we're talking
about Facebook, here's a chart of FB: <http://klippie.com/klip.php?klipID=221>

There are still lots of features missing, but right now it's at a stage where
I'd like to see if anyone going to use it.

Yes, there's Clipboard. But I think Klippie has potential, what do you guys
think?

